
DevOps Team Assistant, 1.59.10 released - rultor
https://github.com/yegor256/rultor
======
dawnbreez
Since most of the headers on this github are TBD, what is Rultor?

~~~
yegor256a
It's here: www.rultor.com

~~~
dawnbreez
Thanks.

